

Musk Jab at Rival Shows U.S. Space Reliance on Russia - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-18/musk-jab-at-rival-shows-u-s-space-reliance-on-russia.html

======
melling
Elon certainly has a huge window of opportunity here. The US won't be able to
get to the space station if sanctions escalate.

